# MTS Blaze with WiFi router



## ghantaukay (Apr 27, 2011)

Guys.Need ur help. I have a laptop and a pc. I use MTS Blaze for internet. I also have a wireless LAN USB2.0  Adapter. Can you tell me how I can avail of the internet services of MRS on my lappie? Also my brother too has a lappie and another pc in the other room. Can he too avail of the MTS connection thru the router?


----------



## pratik03 (Apr 27, 2011)

did you have wifi router ?


----------



## asingh (Apr 27, 2011)

You would need a HAME or Tenda wi-fi router. Just ebay them. Check for compatibility though.

ekwireless also sells them.


----------

